# What is this worth?



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I am thinking about selling this spray rig as I have three rigs and this one is sitting idle all the time. I bought it new in 2004 for 2300, the shelf price was 3000. It is the premium version with the digital display and the the auto clean gun feature. Not asking anyone to buy it as it would be in a different section of the forum if I were. I am just getting a feel for the market if I have to give it away I will just keep it and continue to let it sit idle. Pulled it out this afternoon and ran some fluid through it. Has a Graco Contractor II gun hooked up to 50' of line and somewhere I have a repack kit for it. 

I cleaned the over spray off the cover for the most part and was thinking if I wanted to I could pull the pump from the cart and make that look new but obviously did not feel like getting that into it. 

Just something to talk about as I am curious.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

check out ebay..go to completed listings. my guess is you could probably get at least 500 for it now. im about to go do some more looking thou


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

StripandCaulk said:


> check out ebay..go to completed listings. my guess is you could probably get at least 500 for it now. im about to go do some more looking thou


I could of sold it the other day for 6 but was not really sure if that was worth it for me as I usually don't get rid of spray rigs unless I buy them to sell. Told the guy I would call him later. Nothing comparable on ebay right now an older square covered SW 695.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks I was not thinking about the complete listings. This one is pretty similar and it sold for 750.00


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Thanks I was not thinking about the complete listings. This one is pretty similar and it sold for 750.00


I think you could get $50.00 more just for having your pictures upright.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I think you could get $50.00 just for having your pictures upright.


lol yeah I hate that.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Thanks I was not thinking about the complete listings. This one is pretty similar and it sold for 750.00


Yeah thats pretty similiar, keep in mind though when you sell on ebay your looking at tossing out about 15 % in fees when the transaction is all said and done. if it was me id probably go with the 600..seems like a fair offer


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

StripandCaulk said:


> Yeah thats pretty similiar, keep in mind though when you sell on ebay your looking at tossing out about 15 % in fees when the transaction is all said and done. if it was me id probably go with the 600..seems like a fair offer


Yeah that is what I was considering, the ebay fees paypal fees plus that guy only charged 45.00 to ship and in 2000-2003 I bought and sold used sprayers and back then a 495 cost about 55.00 to ship ups. So this would be more like 85 or more. 

Maybe I will just finish cleaning it and then tell myself I got to much sweat equity in it lol. Or maybe the 600 will be worth it to give myself that much more storage space. I think I used that particular rig twice last year and that was because I tweaked my back and that was the lighter of the 695's.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I suggest you trade it for some grass seed and fertilizer.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I suggest you trade it for some grass seed and fertilizer.


lol I run over that area all the time when I pull in and out. It does not stand a chance. Of course I live out in the county so my grass is not on the same level as the city folk unless you count the lush feel of clover.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I am currently in a heated battle with broadleaf, clover, dandelions, and crab grass. Its getting ugly.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I know the feeling, I just weed eat, mow, trim the shrubs, plant a tree once or twice a year and kill the ants.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I am currently in a heated battle with broadleaf, clover, dandelions, and crab grass. Its getting ugly.


Whew. You're not alone on that one Tim. Decided this was the year I was going to put some serious effort into getting the lawn into shape. Now I just need to find something to kill the voles that doesn't include poison. Hate to chance hurting my dogs.

Back to the OP: Around here, in that condition, with the packing kit, around $800 - $1100. For awhile the local pawn shops were so inundated with airless sprayers they stopped taking them, so if you knew what you were looking for you could score a decent deal. Knowing you and you're airless experience, and if I was in the market for one, I'd definitely be in the price range I mentioned.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I suggest you trade it for some grass seed and fertilizer.


 
for sure:thumbsup:


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm with Wolfie! Around here it would be about the same! Prolly around $800 to $900 imo.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Another how much do i charge question?
Time+material+overhead


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Tree fidy fi


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I paid more than $600 for an old airlessco 4100sl 5 years ago or so. $600 seems cheap to me as well since it looks to be well maintained.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

From spry rig value to lawn care.. Only on PT..lol


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks guys. I was thinking around 850.00 when I made this thread. The 6 seemed low to me as I could not help but think I got over 6 in the PS FF and the two are no way equal performers, sure that is comparing the price of a new trendy tool and a 8yr rig and that is not a fair comparison but I still couldn't help making the comparison.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Now I just need to find something to kill the voles


Yeah, I forgot to mention the moles who have completely re-landscaped my front yard. Looking into hiring this guy:


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Thanks guys. I was thinking around 850.00 when I made this thread. The 6 seemed low to me as I could not help but think I got over 6 in the PS FF and the two are no way equal performers, sure that is comparing the price of a new trendy tool and a 8yr rig and that is not a fair comparison but I still couldn't help making the comparison.


I would be interrested if shipping is not too expansive.
Can you check the shipping cost to Canada ?
Montréal Québec H2K 3T1


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

^^^^There ya go Sean!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

......


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

.....


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I determined 8 was a good figure. I was hoping Jack was going to chime in though. 

btw I looked into the Canadian shipping and it was very high.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I determined 8 was a good figure. I was hoping Jack was going to chime in though.
> 
> btw I looked into the Canadian shipping and it was very high.




8 sounds like a pretty good number.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> 8 sounds like a pretty good number.


Yeah weird to see it go but not having a dedicated shop like some of the guys here the space was more valuable to me than the rig was.


----------

